# Treat warning



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I've been to China and seen it with my own eyes! You don't want to eat anything from there! Look at all dog treats, your frozen fish, any canned oranges ect. I used to order fish most the time when going out to eat... thinking I was making a healthy choice... most of the fish comes form China! Now I eat veggie when going out most the time. 

So sorry for your lost! Makes me so mad. Thanks for sharing.

P.S. most of the apples in apple juice comes from China too! DO NOT GIVE THAT ****TO YOUR KIDS!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

There was a warning issued last November abt chicken jerky 'treats'.

Last Spring there were several recalls issued for Pig's ears . . . also coming from China. 

The Dog Food Advisor is a great source for keeping up to date. They will even send new alerts to yr e-mail inbox.


----------



## MrsKaia (Dec 3, 2011)

I noticed Cal getting runny poop after eating Waggin Train chicken jerky treats. Like BorderKelpie I thought I was giving him something good. Hadn't even noticed, at first, that the bag said 'made in China'. Threw it out right away. I bought an inexpensive food dehydrator and started making my own chicken jerky. Whenever I am tempted now to buy him a treat, I make sure to triple read the label and scan the rest of the bag for anything suspicious.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I have been giving my dogs duck jerky bought at CostCo. They love those things. I checked the bag. In tiny writing it says, "Made in China". I am not going to throw them away because my dogs haven't had any issues and I only give them one piece a day, but I won't buy them again.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Cowboy, I did not know that about the pig ears, good to know as most the time they are loose and not in a package. Does anyone know anything about the holves? I will not give my dogs anything from China ! I can not believe our country takes inports from there for anything that is to be eaten, be it man or beast.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Yikes ...

I stay away from products made in China for just that reason; I'm not convinced of the quality. It is getting harder and harder to find anything packaged that ISN'T made in China. 

For those in the UK, you can get the Cookie's Delikatess line (made in the EU) from zooplus.co.uk. Dokas is also made in the EU.


----------



## Dunkin' (Feb 16, 2012)

*Thanks!*

I'm sorry for what you had to go through. Thanks for the warning. I just threw away the Walgreens jerky treats we had, made in China. Scary.


----------



## Liafast (Apr 9, 2011)

When you give pig ears, hooves, rawhide or any product that comes from China, that animal could of died from anything including diseases. I only give chew type toys that are made in the USA and they have to go throught the FDA.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

I did not know that ears and hooves came from China. Is there some place to order some that don't ? I love the hooves for cleaning my dogs teeth...


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I'm not sure of the origins of the hooves. But my breeder, who is dead set against Chinese products like Pigs ears, recommends hooves highly. 

Tonka has a couple of them floating around here . . . somewhere. lol

And they last a looooooong time!


----------

